# Gesshin 2k



## jgraeff (Oct 15, 2012)

Just got a 2k stone today and gave it a whirl and wanted to post my thoughts. 

i was really amazed by how fast this stone cut, i was thinking ok ya it cuts fast but i wasnt thinking it would be that fast. 

I used two victorinox chefs knives one on the G2k and one on my minosharp 1k. I was able to raise and remove a burr on the 2k within 3-4 minutes ready for the next stone. It too about 7-8 minutes on the 1k using same pressure and technique. ( keep in mind in no expert or expert sharpener) 

Also i would never be able to use the edge off the 1k in the kitchen just not enough refinement its sharp but feels forced through objects which i hate and always feel i will cut myself.

On the other hand i felt comfortable with using the edge off the 2k its sharp and toothy but enough refinement it went through onions with no problem.

For me though i like an edge that just falls through no frills so i took it up to a 6k stone. 

I wished i would have gotten this stone sooner this is my second gesshin stone and i plan on getting the 4k and possibly 6k soon they really are great. 

I have not had experience with other "high end" stones however i dont think after using these i could be any more happy.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 15, 2012)

I think you can probably skip the 4k and go right to the 6k. My Gesshin lineup is 400, 2k, 6k.


----------



## jgraeff (Oct 15, 2012)

really? see i was thinking the 4k would be good for stainless knives that cant take a very keen edge? What do you guys think? most of my knives are carbon and i use mostly jnats to finish them. As far as stainless my filet knives or coworkers knives that are cheap stainless steel i feel that a 6k edge wears off them really fast?


----------



## heirkb (Oct 15, 2012)

I would ask Jon for detailed comparisons. I know he's the seller, but he's honest and has the most experience with these different stones after all. I ended up going 400, 2k, 5k, because I really wanted a stone that gives a clean edge.


----------



## jgraeff (Oct 15, 2012)

I emaile him a few days ago and he said the 4k is a good stone to bridge to my jnats and I think it'd need a good finisher for stainless steels. 

The 6k cuts a little slower more refined but still has tooth. Think it may be too fine for some stainless.


----------



## jgraeff (Nov 1, 2012)

Update-

hey guys just wanted to give an update i decided to get the 4k and it came today. Im once again amazed with these stones! 

I sharpened my whole kit today including the single bevels in 30 minutes using only my gesshin lineup- 400-2k-4k and a strop with .5 micron diamond spray. 

2 gyutos, 1 petty, 1 honesuki, 1 deba, 2 paring knives, and 1 yangi. They each cut and raise a burr so fast its unbelievable how much faster i sharpen on these than my old stones. 

The 2k and 4k also have great feedback in my opinion. anyways just an update very impressed and will definitely make me want to sharpen more often now that its getting faster.


----------



## wenus2 (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeah it's a good setup, glad to hear you like it. That G2K is one baaaad stone.
I use an all Gesshin 400-2k-4k-takashima awasedo lineup these days then strop on CrO balsa, couldn't be happier. I wouldn't mind trying the 6k one of these days though.
The JNat temptation is there, but as far as getting my crap good and sharp in a hurry, I don't think I could be any better off.

I AM looking forward to my new Suehiro Cerax1k/Rika travel stone though.
A single stone solution is handy for me frequently, as is splash and go.

I think a Gesshin 1k/5k combo stone would be a great solution for many people. Heck, I think I would keep one in my trunk.


----------



## jgraeff (Nov 1, 2012)

Same exact setup as me now and I love it, in love using the jnats as well because they are so different but my main work knives will be just gesshin unless I'm feeling like sharpening that day. 

Honestly with the way the 4k cuts it could be used alone I think as long as it just needs a touch up and not a full progression, I was really impressed to with how well it cut and the edge it left. 

But a gesshin combo would be awesome!


----------



## stereo.pete (Nov 8, 2012)

Guys,

Seriously, I purchased the 400, 2k and 4k and have never looked back, these stones are fantastic. But then again I am a complete newbie compared to the skill and experience that many of you possess. :shots:


----------



## Vertigo (Nov 8, 2012)

Never fell in love with the Gesshin 2k as much as I wanted to. Just couldn't get the hang of it. Endlessly thirsty, slippery, and hard. Went back to a Beater 1.2k and felt disappointed for doing so, like I was missing out on something amazing, lol. Tinh took it off my hands and won't stfu about it.


----------



## tk59 (Nov 8, 2012)

Vertigo said:


> Never fell in love with the Gesshin 2k as much as I wanted to. Just couldn't get the hang of it. Endlessly thirsty, slippery, and hard. Went back to a Beater 1.2k and felt disappointed for doing so, like I was missing out on something amazing, lol. Tinh took it off my hands and won't stfu about it.


Well, the 2k is a little thirstier than some other 2k's but it's an awesome stone. It's a somewhat coarser, thirstier version of the 4k which has made be reconsider using soakers. The other Gesshin stones are nice but Jon really outdid himself with the 400-2k-4k set. It's in that sweet spot in hardness where I can sharpen anything on them. I use them for everything from razors to single bevels although I do finish singles on the Awasedo.


----------



## Vertigo (Nov 8, 2012)

See what I mean?

:jumpy:


----------



## stereo.pete (Nov 8, 2012)

tk59 said:


> Well, the 2k is a little thirstier than some other 2k's but it's an awesome stone. It's a somewhat coarser, thirstier version of the 4k which has made be reconsider using soakers. The other Gesshin stones are nice but Jon really outdid himself with the 400-2k-4k set. It's in that sweet spot in hardness where I can sharpen anything on them. I use them for everything from razors to single bevels although I do finish singles on the Awasedo.



x10


----------



## tk59 (Nov 8, 2012)

Vertigo said:


> See what I mean?
> 
> :jumpy:


I wouldn't want to let you down, dude!


----------



## jgraeff (Nov 9, 2012)

I leave my 2k in water I haven't noticed it being overly thirsty at all the 400 for sure but no issues for me with the 2k.


----------



## mhlee (Nov 9, 2012)

Vertigo said:


> Never fell in love with the Gesshin 2k as much as I wanted to. Just couldn't get the hang of it. Endlessly thirsty, slippery, and hard. Went back to a Beater 1.2k and felt disappointed for doing so, like I was missing out on something amazing, lol. Tinh took it off my hands and won't stfu about it.



I have a Gesshin 2k as well. It's my favorite stone. It does require a little more water than some of my other stones (Gesshin 400, King 1000, King 6000, Takashima Awasedo, and I've used a bunch of other stones, including the Beston 500, Bester 1200, Rika 5k, Sigma Select II 1.2k), but I definitely haven't found it to be slippery or hard. On most of my stainless knives, I just use a two stone progression of the Gesshin 400 and 2k.


----------



## WiscoNole (Dec 5, 2012)

> I think a Gesshin 1k/5k combo stone would be a great solution for many people. Heck, I think I would keep one in my trunk.


I would definitely buy one


----------

